# Auto record Paused TV



## tomandtam2001 (Oct 21, 2006)

There are times when I have to pause a show to go answer the phone or wipe my son's nose or drive the wife to the store. I will pause the show I'm watching, a feature that I love, and come back to watch it when I'm done. Now, when the TV is paused for the hour that the Tivo buffers, the show starts to play automatically. Sometimes it takes me more than an hour to come back to the TV. 


My feature request is that if Tivo is paused and it hits the hour limit it would record the rest of that show automatically instead of just playing it. That way if I do get dragged away to go shopping with the wife and I forget to hit the record button instead of pause, I won't miss the end of the show.

I would sum up my request as auto-record at pause limit.


----------



## omni555 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good idea!!! In most cases, if a person hits Pause, it means that he WANTS to watch the remainder of that program when he gets back. And since there is a limit to how long the TiVo will "hold" the pause (I thought it was 30 min?...) then if you take longer that that limit you will lose at least a portion of the show.

It could be set up as a user option, if someone just DOESN'T want the extra recordings saved. But it WOULD be great to be able to have the TiVo automatically go into record mode as soon as the time limit is up. It would get JUST the portion of the show that you wanted, too, since it would only be able to start recording from the start of the buffer!!!


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

Just hit the record button (under mute). Tivo will record the current program to it's finish including the 30 minute buffer. Great feature I've used a few times when I have to leave.


----------



## omni555 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I've done that when I or expect to be away from the TV for an extended period. But there are times when you get caught up unexpectedly, like when you answer the phone and it's an emergency that calls you away and you leave without thinking about recording the show. Or when the doorbell rings and you get tied up longer than you expected, and maybe would consider it rude to excuse yourself to set up a show to record...

Different people would encounter all kinds of different situations where they might not get the recording set up. Besides, doing it that way would record the PREVIOUS half hour of the show, and you have already SEEN that.

Yeah, no biggie, I know. Just skip ahead two ticks, but it's just not what you want to do. Most people like to have a little more control over things anyway. And having this record-when-pause-expires option is not taking away from the viewer's control - it is giving him more specific control over his viewing.

Anyway, almost ANY "new feature" that is suggested will have its pros and cons for different people, people who think it is the coolest thing ever, and others who wonder why the heck anyone would ever bother with it.

But after all, one of the purposes of this forum is for people to express their opinions, so _bring it on!!! _


----------



## omni555 (Oct 4, 2006)

...Just had an incident where I could REALLY have used some kind of "auto-record" feature like we are talking about here!!!

A common way to use the TiVo is to watch a program and be able to pause it if you are interrupted. Of course, there is not a lot of "live TV" watching done any more by veteran TiVo'ers, but not all of us are veterans yet! And maybe this has happened to even the veterans from time to time!!!

My wife had tuned in to a program that she hadn't realized was about to air, and she decided to watch it. With about 10 minutes to go, she needed to take care of something, and put the show on pause. Her chore took longer than she expected, and she returned after about 11 or 12 minutes. 

The problem was that our DT Tivo was scheduled to record TWO programs at that time, and when the recordings started the last 10 minutes of the show she was watching disappeared!!!

I know, if you are going to leave, hit "record"... But things happen unexpectedly. You forget that there are recordings about to start up. Life goes on...

Bottom line, it would be nice to have some sort of auto-record feature with a few basic options that the user could set up for situations like the ones described in this thread. Granted, not everyone would need it or even find it useful, but for those of us who WOULD use it it would be a God-send!!!

How 'bout it TiVo???


----------

